#  >  > Networking, Hardware, Server Side Technologies >  >  > Networking and Hardware >  >  > Hardware >  >  Top 10 fastest supercomputers in the world

## Bhavya

Do you know what are the fastest supercomputers? If your answer is no, don't worry check out the below list to know them. 



SummitSierraSunway TaihuLightTianhe-2A (Milky Way 2A)FronteraPiz DaintTrinityAI Bridging Cloud InfrastructureSuperMUG-NGLassen

----------

